# Upgrade from a Rocket Fausto



## corbs (Jan 8, 2019)

Afternoon all.

Logical next step from a Rocket Fausto? No set budget but never want to upgrade again.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

A few questions so members can get an idea of your priorities and suggest something to suit -

How many shots do you do a day?

Do you often change coffee?

Do you weigh and single dose or do you fill the hopper?

Do you have a preference for flat burr, conical burr or no preference?

David


----------



## corbs (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi David.

5-6 shots a day, can go over 10 if we have guests

Rarely change coffee

fill the hopper, usually about 150-200gramms a time

Burrs, no preference, although flat burrs are going to be more consistent? I don't mind having to dial it in every now and then but my current setup is consistent, new machine arrives next week (GS3 - AV) and i'm looking to get the grinder shortly after so I can settle back into my coffee addiction


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

From our selection I would say the Eureka Helios 80 would be my pick if budget is not an issue.

They are the very latest model to market and the performance and speed of grind is nothing short of exceptional. It would tick all the boxes from your above reply.

I am sure other members will be able to throw some other options in to the mix. Enjoy the GS3, very nice machines!

David


----------



## corbs (Jan 8, 2019)

That's a great looking grinder! I had considered the E65 GBW as I like the idea of consistently weighted shots, but it would need to be a significantly better output of grind to justify the cost!


----------

